

How to make $1M #investment #education - diverted247
https://vestu.com/articles/how_to_make_1m/

======
diverted247
VestU.com is a investment education startup. We are focused on providing
clear, unbiased investment education for individual investors. The curriculum
is based on 45 years of institutional investing for endowments and
foundations. We are in private beta with our Kickstarter backers and are now
posting some articles public on the site.

